# hhmmm not sure...



## kellycarla (Jul 1, 2014)

me thinks i need some decent toys outside of the cage


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

They are so sweet.  I love those big baby eyes! Thank you for posting these pics. They are gorgeous


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwwww, what a sweetheart! *


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

What a handsome fellow! Going through a molt though, poor guy.  I would definitely replace those jingle bells with the liberty style that has the clapper inside. Jingle bells can trap birdy's toes in the slots and potentially break bones, sever nails or sprain legs. Careful supervision outside of the cage might be ok, but I'd be pretty cautious of them!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a beauty


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a nice looking little fellow.....


----------



## shayliee (Jun 26, 2014)

Awwww very cute!!:washing:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a cute budgie boy you have there! Thanks for sharing his pics.


----------

